# Storing your WSM?



## bar-b-que blues (Jul 14, 2012)

OK... So I have this new 22 inch WSM, and as you know... Size is a bit of a problem... I am without the luxury of a garage... my basement is of stacked stone that leaks, and will rust through a wood stove in six  months LOL... My question is what do we WSM owners do for storage? Do ya'll just leave it on the deck/ patio?


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 14, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-smoker-up-date-smoke-shack-is-done-with-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111779/vent-hood-and-exhaust-fan-installed-in-the-smoke-shack

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...o-see-pics-of-the-smoke-shack-smoke-on-wheels

You can go as simple as using the cover it comes with to protect it between smokes, build a little lean-to for it, or as TyoTrain did, build a portable house on a trailer for it so he can take them to gatherings and parties!  He brings the smoker, they provide the food, great eats for free, lol!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 15, 2012)

The beauty of the WSM (like all weber products) is that it is enameled! The body wont rust (that's why you see weber kettles that have been around for 30+ years). The grates are the only part that can rust, but if you clean them well and leave them in the smoker, then just cover the smoker with the cover that comes with it. Or build a little shed like Pop's said.

I use my WSM year round (covered porch), so I never store it - and I live in Oregon where it rains 9 months out of the year. I have never had any issue with rust on anything other than a little bit on the fire grate, but even that isn't much. Worst case scenario is you buy a new fire grate every 10-12 years... lol.

I will say... if you store it make sure you clean it out really good! Otherwise it will grow mold. Course it's a good idea to clean it every so often anyway... lol.


----------



## rp ribking (Jul 15, 2012)

I have a wind break and a piece of plywood over my WSM's. I have never seen a rust spot on them. As you can see in the the pic!!


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 15, 2012)

I just store mine on the deck with the cover on it:


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas!... I was a bit nervous leaving it out, but I guess that's the way to go!... Thanks again!







 BBQB


----------



## meatinc (Jul 17, 2012)

I live in SoCal so my WSM gets wet 3 - 4 times per year like it or not  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !

The cover that came with my WSM does a pretty good job of keeping it dry when it does rain.


----------



## bar-b-que blues (Jul 17, 2012)

meatinc said:


> I live in SoCal so my WSM gets wet 3 - 4 times per year like it or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the cover stand up to all the sun? I know most grill covers barely make it a year before  the sun kills them...LOL


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 17, 2012)

Bar-B-Que Blues said:


> How does the cover stand up to all the sun? I know most grill covers barely make it a year before  the sun kills them...LOL


I just bought mine, but if the qaulity of the cover for the smoker is as good as the quality of the cover for the Weber Genesis gas grill, I would guess you will get years and years of life out of the cover.  My Weber Genesis cover is over 6 years old, and other than some slight fading and some moldy spots on the northern side of the grill that is shaded (which come off with some scrubbing), it is in excellent shape.


----------



## meatinc (Jul 18, 2012)

Bar-B-Que Blues said:


> How does the cover stand up to all the sun? I know most grill covers barely make it a year before  the sun kills them...LOL


The OEM cover from Weber is surprisingly well made.  It's been over 2 years now and still looks pretty good.  When it does fail, I think I'd buy another one from Weber even if it's a few more bucks!


----------



## blacjac (Sep 10, 2012)

photo.JPG



__ blacjac
__ Sep 10, 2012






Mine sleeps in a cozy corner in the dining area....I've heard about WSM nappers,

and I don't want my baby to fall prey to such a fate.  I couldn't imagine another's

hands all over my baby!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Sep 14, 2012)

You must be single...my wife would never let me keep the WSM in the house but I have a special spot for it in the garage.


BlacJac said:


> photo.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine stays on the back porch uncovered.

No rust..no problems.

It gets a lot of use.

No 













big butt  9-12--12 007.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Sep 14, 2012


----------



## bone player (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep a cover on it (the Weber cover has done a good job), the top vent 100% open to prevent mold during warmer weather, and the bottom vents closed.   Rain water entering though these bottom vents was the only storage problem that I had.


----------



## bbq chefs (Sep 12, 2015)

You must have a very understanding wife or you're single. But I love the idea of storing the WSM in the house.


----------

